# Baldwin Oil Filters And Fuel Filters



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Now that my Dodge is gone, I have some items for sale.....

I have 11 Baldwin Oil filters and 2 fuel filters for sale.

Link to local Craigslist ad

Fuel filters link

Will also post another topic for my Pullrite Superglide....

Steve


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

What kind of truck are you going to get?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Got a 2005 GMC dually......


----------

